# potseed.net keep well away



## dinon39 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi every one
i purchase a bunch of seeds from potseed.net i e-mail them back and forth and got them to make me a deal if i purchase a big order witch i did they ship all the seeds to me.
i tried to germinate some seeds but no luck so i tried some more still nothing
then i emailed them about that and the response i got from them was that i had to scuff them like if good seeds would need scuffing 
on there site they say guaranty so i asked if we could fix this some how that was the last i heard from them they wont answer me back 

> >> Brainwreck 20 seeds 50.00Granddaddy Purple 20 
> >> seeds 150.00
> >> Black Pearl 20 seeds 50.00Monster Bud 
> >> 20 seeds 50.00 Super Bud 20 seeds 50.00
> >> Hindu Kush 20 seeds 55.00 AK-47 
> >> 20 seeds 55.00 Northern Lights #5 30 seeds 77.00
> >> Durban Poison 20 seeds 50.00
> >> Blue Widow 20 seeds 55.00 Red Dwarf 
> >> 20 seeds 70.00
> >> Black Queen 20 seeds 55.00Poison Aghan 20 
> >> seeds 50.00Electric Haze 20 seeds 50.00White 
> >> Russian 20 seeds 55.00Blueberry 
> >> 20 seeds 55.00


----------



## sopappy (Jun 16, 2015)

How can all those seeds be bad? I'm having the same trouble with seeds I've bought from the last 3 places. Logic, in both cases, seems to imply that it's us. You'll see the same thing in this thread. I'm researching for good sources, the same source gets love / hate mail. Seems it's a crapshoot. Are you buying feminized?
Jesus, that's a lot of coin, I hope they're not all bad. Good Luck.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 17, 2015)

Ya need to learn how to germinate beans.


----------



## dinon39 (Jun 17, 2015)

i don't think that its me cause i also purchase from quebeccannabisseeds.com and cropkingseeds.com had almost 100% germination with them and out of the 3 sites i purchase the best deal came from quebeccannabisseeds.com the person i spoke to made me a deal i could not refuse they sold me seeds at 2$ to 3$ a seed and i have been growing for over 20 years now so no ill repeat my self i dont think that i was the trouble more likely his seeds were not store properly or something happened to them


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 17, 2015)

Simma down,,,didnt mean to piss ya off. Sorry,,i guess dont purchase thier beans again,,,and dont spend so much cash,,,, iffen ya dont know they be bad PPL or not.


----------



## vostok (Jun 17, 2015)

I say find one popular seedbank and stick with them, again I never heard of these guys knor any other of the seedbanks mentioned on here....  lol


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 17, 2015)

www.firestax.com stax will take care of you

you got hosed EH?


----------



## snugglebud (Jun 18, 2015)

> www.firestax.com stax will take care of you



How will that site take care of him ? I can't see any seeds for sale there


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 18, 2015)

snugglebud said:


> How will that site take care of him ? I can't see any seeds for sale there


 

I got seeds from there a year ago.......... not sure what happened.


----------



## sopappy (Jun 20, 2015)

dinon39 said:


> i don't think that its me cause i also purchase from quebeccannabisseeds.com and cropkingseeds.com had almost 100% germination with them and out of the 3 sites i purchase the best deal came from quebeccannabisseeds.com the person i spoke to made me a deal i could not refuse they sold me seeds at 2$ to 3$ a seed and i have been growing for over 20 years now so no ill repeat my self i dont think that i was the trouble more likely his seeds were not store properly or something happened to them



 So, are you buying from quebeccannabisseeds.com again?


----------



## dinon39 (Jun 22, 2015)

yes i did buy from Quebeccannabisseeds.com again they almost replace all the the seeds that i purchase from potseed.net for almost 1/2 the price


----------



## sopappy (Jun 22, 2015)

dinon39 said:


> yes i did buy from Quebeccannabisseeds.com again they almost replace all the the seeds that i purchase from potseed.net for almost 1/2 the price



 I'd like to mention that you referred me. I'll just say that angry French guy who got ripped off by potseed and you replaced all his seeds for half price. That okay?  Who do I ask to speak to?


----------



## dinon39 (Jun 23, 2015)

i spoke with 2 guy from there i cant remember the first but the one who made me the good deal his mane is Mike not sure but i think he is the owner


----------



## sopappy (Jun 23, 2015)

Half price will certainly help with your loss; maybe he'll get more than just me mentioning you and you'll get half price next time too. Please keep us posted on how it goes with these seeds. -thanks!


----------

